# Ist es möglich in Eclipse ein Workspace mit mehreren Entwicklern zu teilen?



## jupa (4. Aug 2010)

Hallo,

ich würde gerne mit mehreren Entwicklern an einem grossen Projekt also Workspace arbeiten. Gibt es in Eclipse so was wie eine Zugangskontrolle für Workspaces. User 1 bearbeitet Klasse A, User 2 kann Klasse A nur lesen.

Grüsse


----------



## ARadauer (4. Aug 2010)

In der Praksis arbeitet jeder Entwickler auf einem eigenen lokalen Workspace und synchronisiert sich immer wieder mit einem zentralen Entwicklungsstand auf einem Server. Man aktualisert seine Daten, verändert etwas und commited die Sourcen auf den Server. Stichwort SVN


----------



## MarderFahrer (4. Aug 2010)

Wie ARadauer schon sagte, bei SVN hättest du ein zentrales Repository, auf dem dann x Entwickler arbeiten können. Dateien können "ausgecheckt" werden d.h Schreibrechte werden für einen Entwickler vergeben und die anderen Entwickler haben nur noch Leserechte für diese Datei und sehen meistens auch anhand eines Icons, dass diese Datei gerade von jemand bearbeitet wird.

Ein anderer Ansatz wäre "Git". Dabei gibt es keinen Server und somit keine "Zugangskontrolle" für Dateien. Jeder Entwickler besitzt eine lokale Kopie aller Dateien und kann diese bearbeiten. Um sicher zu stellen, dass jeder auf einem konsistenten Stand arbeitet, schicken die Entwickler sich "Patche" zu mit ihren Änderungen.
Oder aber, man verwendet ein Git Repository als "Master" und einigt sich darauf auf diesen nur Patche zu spielen, die von allen nach einem Review als OK erachtet werden.


----------



## tfa (4. Aug 2010)

MarderFahrer hat gesagt.:


> Wie ARadauer schon sagte, bei SVN hättest du ein zentrales Repository, auf dem dann x Entwickler arbeiten können. Dateien können "ausgecheckt" werden d.h Schreibrechte werden für einen Entwickler vergeben und die anderen Entwickler haben nur noch Leserechte für diese Datei und sehen meistens auch anhand eines Icons, dass diese Datei gerade von jemand bearbeitet wird.


Wer sperrt denn schon Dateien mit SVN? Auch mit zentralen Repositorys können verschiedene Entwickler die selben Dateien gleichzeitig bearbeiten. Das Merging ist meist unproblematisch, falls überhaupt erforderlich.


----------



## Foermchen82 (4. Aug 2010)

Soweit ich weiß hat SVN keinen Locking-Mechanismus. Ist ja auch nicht notwendig wenn man mergen kann.

Falls du sowas brauchst, musst du ein Versionierungstool nehmen, was das kann!


----------



## maki (4. Aug 2010)

Foermchen82 hat gesagt.:


> Soweit ich weiß hat SVN keinen Locking-Mechanismus. Ist ja auch nicht notwendig wenn man mergen kann.
> 
> Falls du sowas brauchst, musst du ein Versionierungstool nehmen, was das kann!


Doch doch, SVN kann das, und es treibt Admins zur Verzweiflung.

Für Javacode sollte man sowas nciht brauchen.


----------



## Vayu (4. Aug 2010)

maki hat gesagt.:


> Doch doch, SVN kann das, und es treibt Admins zur Verzweiflung.
> 
> Für Javacode sollte man sowas nciht brauchen.



weil die Leute immer alles mögliche locken und dann vergessen es wieder freizugeben ...


----------



## kama (4. Aug 2010)

Hallo,



maki hat gesagt.:


> Für Javacode sollte man sowas nciht brauchen.


Man sollte es nur dann Verwenden, wenn es wirklich notwendig ist und das ist nur bei binären Dateien der Fall (Word, Excel, Grafiken)...ansonsten ist Locking nicht sinnvoll...
Gruß
Karl Heinz Marbaise


----------



## Gast2 (4. Aug 2010)

Vayu hat gesagt.:


> weil die Leute immer alles mögliche locken und dann vergessen es wieder freizugeben ...



Ist aber auch nur bedingt wirksam in SVN. "Steal lock" funktioniert nämlich ohne weitere Einschränkung. Ist also eigentlich nur ein "Augen auf" Warnung an andere für jemanden der sich ein File exklusiv sichern will.


----------

